# お先に失礼します



## Elena232

Hello everyone!

I need your help..
I found in a dictionary that this phrase is used when leaving a workplace while others remain. Does that mean that it can be used only in this occasion?
If so, what is the best way to say "goodbye", to for ex. your boss, business partners etc, ( apart from sayonara)?
The point is that you are going to see them the following day, too.

Thank you!


----------



## Biel Isern

先に失礼します。Is used when living a group and the other members still remain in a place. Not only in a workplace, but also in a studyroom in a university, or when in a geathering with friends you leave before some other members, etc
When saying this the others will respond to you お疲れ様でした。


----------



## rukiak

お先に失礼します。

お疲れさまです。お先に失礼します。

お先に失礼いたします。（very formal）


----------



## Elena232

Ok, thank you very much!


----------



## Wishfull

Leaving a workplace while others remain →　お先に失礼します
Leaving a workplace with all other members　→Just 失礼します works fine.

失礼します。
失礼いたします。
では失礼いたします。
それでは失礼いたします。


----------



## Elena232

So, Wishfull, 
does this mean that you don't agree with previous posts, saying that this is only used for workplace?


----------



## Wishfull

Hi, Elena232, sorry for my poor explanation.

That is not only used for workplaces.

I meant that ”お先に”　is added when you leave while others remain.

Leaving while others remain that place →お先に失礼します。
When being dismissed →　失礼します。 

Do you get my point?

edit; A mathematical-equation-explanation would be;
If your going-home-time and your boss's going-home-time are matched, you would say 失礼します to your boss.
If your going-home-time is earlier than your boss's, you would say お先に失礼します to your boss.
If your boss's going-home-time is earlier than yours, you would say お疲れ様でした　to your boss.


----------



## Elena232

YEs yes, perfectly understand now!
Thanks for your replies!!


----------



## Dheara

お先に actually means "ahead; before; earlier (than you)" in this expression.
失礼します literally means "I (will) commit an impoliteness", and works as an expression of excuse. 

If it is without 先に, can be used also when you get into a room...  

So, お先に失礼します actually means "I commit an impoliteness ahead of you", "Excuse me, I leave ahead of you" something like that.

(Wishfull san, please correct me if I'm wrong... )


----------



## Dheara

At university, when　entering or leaving the classroom/amphitheater while the teacher was (still) there, we were saying "失礼いたします”。


----------



## Wishfull

Dheara said:


> お先に actually means "ahead; before; earlier (than you)" in this expression.
> 失礼します literally means "I (will) commit an impoliteness", and works as an expression of excuse.
> 
> If it is without 先に, can be used also when you get into a room...
> 
> So, お先に失礼します actually means "I commit an impoliteness ahead of you", "Excuse me, I leave ahead of you" something like that.
> 
> (Wishfull san, please correct me if I'm wrong... )



Hi.
I agree with you, Dheara san.


----------



## Biel Isern

Even when you end a phone call you say 失礼します　before hunging up the phone.


----------

